# Video of me Winning the BNBF Welsh MW Class 2008



## felix42 (Aug 24, 2013)

This is a video of me winning the BNBF MW Class in 2008.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DCHEn9kRRE


----------



## LAM (Aug 25, 2013)

great job!

takes a lot of balls to get up on stage and get judged like that, I could never do it.


----------



## felix42 (Aug 25, 2013)

LAM said:


> great job!
> 
> takes a lot of balls to get up on stage and get judged like that, I could never do it.



Thanks very much.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2013)

Good job bro. How do you get the bicep peaks like that?


----------



## felix42 (Aug 29, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Good job bro. How do you get the bicep peaks like that?



Thanks very much I do standing dumbbell curls, sometimes incline dumbbell curls and dumbbell concentration curls going as heavy as I can with good form hitting 6 - 8 reps in my heavier sets.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Felix,
this is great stuff. I really think you were in great shape and deserved the title. Thanks so much for sharing this video. You just inspired me to train like you did and try my luck on the stage! Thanks again.


----------



## felix42 (Sep 5, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Felix,
> this is great stuff. I really think you were in great shape and deserved the title. Thanks so much for sharing this video. You just inspired me to train like you did and try my luck on the stage! Thanks again.



Thanks very much I am glad I have inspired you to compete it is a great experience which I am sure you will really enjoy.


----------

